# Glue for bow making



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

For wood to wood URAC seems to be the favorite. You can get it via mail order it from 3 Rivers Archery.

Smooth-on also works for wood-to-wood and is the choice if you'll be gluing glass/micart to wood. It is also available from 3 Rivers.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, I don't want to highjack the thread but I have my own question. Does normal carpenters glue not work well under that kind of stress? If you you've ever tried pulling wood on wood apart after using it, the wood gives way before the glue. Anybody try it before?


----------



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

I've used carpenters glue such as TiteBond with good success on plenty of all wood bows/risers. My only concern would be gluing up a riser with something like Titebond then putting it into a "hot box" to cure the epoxy for the glass/lamination glue up.

These days I would still opt for URAC on a wood to wood glue up. It is a proven "bow making" glue and it's not really expensive when you consider the time involved with making a bow then have it come apart because you didn't use the best glue available.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

TitebondII works great, but it'll get cooked in a hot box (at least if it's over 100 degrees). You can get it at the local hardware store, and other than "no cooking your entire bow" it works great. You can still use a heat gun to induce shape if you want as well.


----------



## Alex The Buck (Sep 22, 2007)

Titebond III is what I use for risers, or if your neat Gorilla glue is super.


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

I only use Urac 185. At $5.50/pint, I won't risk hours and hours of meticulous craftsmanship to anything less.

http://nelsonpaint.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=UA


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to all the replies.

I will give each a try.

I tried the Gorrila Glue already and it dries to a foam: not good for bow making.

Thanks all.


----------



## DrJAG2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hide glue works as well as anything.


----------



## maerko (Feb 9, 2013)

URAC has been discontinued. I want to make a recurve bow from Bingham projects with the alternate riser and was wondering what glue should I use? I also will be building it out of wood only. No fiberglass.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Titebond III works well for all-wood bows.


----------

